# Automator : copier après modification de fichiers



## xukyo (23 Avril 2014)

Bien le bonsoir (ou bonjour à ceux qui ont le plaisir de me lire autre part qu'en France),
je débute, ou alors non je fais mes premiers pas avec automator sur mac, seulement je n'arrive pas du tout à effectuer la chose suivante :

Copier des fichiers et dossiers dès lors que l'un d'eux est modifié.

Quoi vous n'avez pas compris ?  Oui normal, voici les explications :

Imaginons l'arborescence suivante : 
Un dossier "Principal" qui contiendra plusieurs dossiers, ceux-ci comprendrons aussi plein de dossiers, qui contiendrons des fichiers.

Ça va, vous arrivez à suivre ?

Ce que je voudrais qui se passe c'est que tout le dossier Principal soit copié tel quel dans un dossier, et dès qu'un des fichiers dans l'arborescence est modifié, qu'il soit automatiquement mis-à-jour dans le dossier secondaire.

Voici donc mon petit problème, et j'ai bien cherché sur le net, rien ne correspond à ce que je souhaite faire.
Merci à vous


----------



## edd72 (23 Avril 2014)

Parce qu'Automator ne répond pas à ce que tu veux faire.

Le mieux serait un cron avec du rsync, ce ne sera pas instantanné mais ça s'effectuera à la fréquence que tu souhaites.


----------



## xukyo (23 Avril 2014)

Ah mince, moi qui croyait qu'automator était tout puissant .. 

Du cron, jamais fait ! Et j'ai besoin de quelque chose d'immédiat, c'est bien ça le problème !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2014)

Automator est puissant dans la mesure où on l'utilise avec des outils puissants : Apple Script ou commandes shell.


----------

